# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Describe your mood using one word!

## Koalafan

Use one word to describe your mood!

Apathetic  ::

----------


## Anteros

Frazzled.

----------


## Ironman

Overwhelmed (work, not anxiety).

----------


## Koalafan

Nervous!!

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Lazy  :Razz:

----------


## Sagan

Content

----------


## Anteros

Sleepy.

----------


## Sparrow

Headache

----------


## Chocolate

Lame

----------


## Dan

Lethargic.

----------


## L

Jumpy

----------


## Anteros

Worried.

----------


## cmed

sneakers. i need new ones

----------


## Parthenia

Scared

----------


## Member11

Annoyed

----------


## Skippy

Bored!

----------


## Sagan

Frustrated

----------


## Koalafan

Tired!

----------


## Chocolate

Blah

----------


## jsgt

Tired

----------


## Chantellabella

Tense.

----------


## Koalafan

Happy!  ::D:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Eager

----------


## L

Distanced

----------


## cmed

Overslept

----------


## Cam

Conflicted.

----------


## Anteros

Amused.

----------


## Koalafan

Stimulated

----------


## L

Unsettled

----------


## Sagan

Fair

----------


## MaisOui

Nauseated.

----------


## Demerzel

miserable

----------


## Sagan

restless

----------


## L

Still unsettled

----------


## distancing

Apprehensive

----------


## Koalafan

Exhausted

----------


## Anteros

^ Same

----------


## Koalafan

Tired

----------


## Anteros



----------


## SmileyFace

angry

----------


## i just want luv

'mustard.

----------


## Sagan

content. But with a feeling of...that I forgot to do something important, but have no idea what.

----------


## L

So Tired I am falling asleep

----------


## Demerzel

> 



 :Hug:

----------


## Anteros

> 



Thanks!  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## peace

Neutral

----------


## Anteros

Stressed.

----------


## Member11

> Stressed.



 :Hug:

----------


## Anteros

> 



Thanks, I was in need of a hug!  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## Sagan

Confused

----------


## Demerzel

disillusioned

----------


## Skippy

Happy =]

----------


## Koalafan

Lonely

----------


## Daniel

Happy

----------


## Sagan

kraken

----------


## L

let down

----------


## Koalafan

Depressed

----------


## Anteros

> Depressed



 :Hug: 

If this is about your roommate, you can always give him a koala-wedgie if he bugs you too much! 

  :koala: 


--------------------------


Pensive

----------


## Koalafan

> If this is about your roommate, you can always give him a koala-wedgie if he bugs you too much! 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> 
> Pensive



Maybe a koala wedgie wouldn't be such a bad idea!  :Tongue:  hehe

----------


## Anteros

> Maybe a koala wedgie wouldn't be such a bad idea!  hehe



I imagine it would look something like this... 






 ::

----------


## Koalafan

> I imagine it would look something like this...



Now thats a wedgie!!!  ::

----------


## SmileyFace

lethargic  ::(:

----------


## The Wanderer

content

----------


## Chantellabella

is tired an emotion?

----------


## Koalafan

:bopa:

----------


## Anteros

:popcorn:  

Liking the new smilies!

----------


## Sagan

Nervous

----------


## Anteros

Amused.

----------


## The Wanderer

Thirsty

----------


## Lost Control Again

mess

----------


## JaneDoe

Fine

----------


## Anteros

Restless.

----------


## The Wanderer

Sleepy

----------


## metamorphosis

flustered

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

pissed

----------


## L

anxious

----------


## Daniel

Happy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## L

full

----------


## Arcadia

lethargic

----------


## Otherside

Shit.

----------


## L

Sad

----------


## Koalafan

excited  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

blah

----------


## Arcadia

relaxed

----------


## Chantellabella

confused 

(may I buy a second word?)

distraught

----------


## VickieKitties

Moribund

----------


## Arcadia

heartache

----------


## James

hopeless

----------


## Kory

Cold.

----------


## SmileyFace

Anxious

----------


## meeps

hated

----------


## L

Tireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed

----------


## SmileyFace

Annoyed.

----------


## Chantellabella

Grieving

----------


## SmileyFace

Exhausted.

----------


## Chantellabella

Scared.

----------


## SmileyFace

anxious

----------


## James

grieving

----------


## Otherside

Shit

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Shit




 :Hug:

----------


## James

depressed

----------

